# Fuel Pump is intermittent



## Pr1me (Apr 30, 2009)

Just started having a strange problem. Every once in a while when you go to start the Stanza, the fuel pump will not turn on. I've looked at the Haynes manual (which is basically useless for the 87-90 Stanza's) and according to the wiring diagram, the fuel pump is controlled by the ignition relay, a fuse, and a wire to the computer. This seems like a very simple system. why would it be that it is not working sometimes?


----------

